# Canon EOS-1D X Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 8, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-1d-x-availaiblity/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-1d-x-availaiblity/"></a></div>
<strong>We need more!</strong>
<a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B005Y3T1AI" target="_blank">

Amazon has begun shipping the Canon EOS-1D X</a> I’m being told by a lot of people. Another big shipment to Amazon is expected in the near future. As far as I know, they haven’t yet reached the end of their preorder list.</p>
<p>The best retailer to keep an eye on if you haven’t preordered yet, is probably <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5253B003" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a>. They have twice had the camera available and in stock. A new shipment is expected soon. <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5253B003" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a> may also be at or near the end of their preorder list.</p>
<p>Niether <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> or <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA1DX.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> has updated me about the length of their preorder lists or when they expect their next shipment.</p>
<p>Both <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-eos-1dx" target="_blank">LensRentals.com</a> and <a href="http://www.lensrentalscanada.com/product_info.php?cPath=103&products_id=565&mcatPath=1" target="_blank">LensRentalsCanada.com</a> have the EOS-1D X in stock and available for rent.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lensjack (Aug 8, 2012)

B&H shipped mine Monday. Ordered April 24th.


----------



## Chops (Aug 8, 2012)

i second the vote for Norman. I called last week after seeing a post on this forum- they shipped it immediately and I had it the next day. Excellent customer service and fast shipping. I had a pre-order with Amazon that I canceled months ago.


----------



## wycmfdm (Aug 8, 2012)

Some small guys have them in stock for immediate shippment (as of this morning): www.tallyns.com and www.kenmorecamera.com
Several folks on this forum got theirs from the two stores. I got mine from Tallyns. Placed the order in late July and got it in a week.


----------



## Phoenix_Canon (Aug 8, 2012)

Both my 1DX and Mark IV came from Norman Camera. Great service! I enjoy working with Pat.


----------



## Michael Arbor (Aug 13, 2012)

Johnson PhotoImaging located in Bradenton, Florida has just received a shipment of EOS 1 Dx cameras. Order yours today at www.jpiphoto.com .


----------



## bobcat300 (Aug 14, 2012)

I got my 1DX from Norman's in the middle of July, Norman's is a great place to do business with!


----------

